# Audi q7 s line edition models



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New S line Style Edition specification now available for Audi Q7 at a premium of £1,500 over top S line Plus trim line
S line Sport Edition also builds on S line Plus specification at a premium of £3,000









Features include unique wheel designs and exclusive version of the offroad styling package
Available in conjunction with 3.0 TDI 245PS and 4.2-litre TDI 340PS engines priced from £52,975 OTR to 64,100 OTR
The Audi Q7 already cuts an imposing figure, but new S line Style Edition and S line Sport Edition versions of the acclaimed seven-seat, air-suspended luxury SUV ramp up its visual impact even further through striking styling enhancements. The new S line Edition models are available now priced from £52,975 OTR to £64,100 OTR.

The S line Style Edition specification is available in conjunction with 3.0-litre V6 TDI 245PS and 4.2-litre V8 TDI 340PS engines, and adds £1,500 to the price of the equivalent Q7 S line plus model in each case. In the S line Style Edition, the standard 21-inch five-segment-spoke alloy wheels are replaced by five-arm rotor design matt titanium-finish wheels of the same size which are exclusive to this model in the Q7 range. These sit beneath a body which looks even more rugged thanks to the addition of an upgraded offroad styling package which includes stainless steel underbody protectors and extended wheel arches flowing into special bumpers with modified lower sections - uniquely in the Edition models these are painted in body colour.

Q7 S line Style Edition models include solid, metallic or pearl effect paint as standard in a choice of seven colours - Night black, Teak brown, Lava grey, Orca black, Graphite grey, Daytona grey or Scuba blue.

The particularly muscular look of the remarkable 500PS Q7 V12 TDI of 2010 provided inspiration for the S line Sport Edition specification. Also available in combination with 3.0-litre TDI 245PS and 4.2-litre TDI engines, it carries a premium of £3,000 over S line Plus models. It adds a titanium finish for the 21-inch five-segment-spoke wheels, and a sport styling package including body-coloured wheelarch extensions, enlarged front air intakes with high gloss slats, lower bumper spoilers, stainless steel underbody protection and dual oval exhaust tailpipes integrated into the rear bumper. S line Sport Edition specification includes a no-cost choice from all thirteen of the solid, metallic or pearl effect paints available for the Q7 range.

On the top rung of the ladder, the S line Plus specification on which these special edition models are based is fittingly all-encompassing in itself. As well as an upgrade to a 21-inch wheel, it includes features such as privacy glass from the B-pillar rearwards, xenon headlamps with LED daytime running lamps, supple Verano leather upholstery, stainless steel side running boards, powered tailgate operation, HDD satellite navigation, the Audi parking system advanced with visual and acoustic guidance, the Audi Music Interface and Audi connect bringing the many benefits of the Internet to the car. All Q7 models offer features such as adaptive air suspension, double glazing and a seven-seat configuration as standard.

Picture Caption

More sports kit for the Audi Q7 - Even more imposing new S line Style Edition and S line Sport Edition versions of the acclaimed Audi Q7 luxury SUV are now available priced from £52,975 OTR to £64,100 OTR.

Audi Q7 S line Style Edition - UK pricing

Engine Trim Power Transmission OTR
3.0 TDI S line Style Edition 245PS tiptronic £52,975
4.2 TDI S line Style Edition 340PS tiptronic £62,600
Audi Q7 S line Sport Edition - UK pricing

Engine Trim Power Transmission OTR
3.0 TDI S line Sport Edition 245PS tiptronic £54,475
4.2 TDI S line Sport Edition 340PS tiptronic £64,100


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

love q7 would be my choice of wagon if i could afford one


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks HUGE!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the Q7's :thumb:


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Maybe next payday :.(


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Still the worst car I've worked on, so unreliable and the running costs are horrific!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry but I can't get over the looks, it's hideous!

The Range Rover Sport is a much better car IMO.


----------

